# Hunting/Protection?



## Brendie (Jul 1, 2021)

What is the best slingshot/catapult for hunting/protection?
Looking at both flat & tube styles. I have a wrist slingshot but want a different style without the wrist part. You know them, they are the ones you hold with one finger on one side, thumb on the other with three fingers on the handle (catapults? pro-hunting?).
Limited income, will be getting my hunting/fishing license in the next couple of weeks.
UPDATE:
Never mind. I found a couple I want to try.
No more newbie questions from me! I did a lot of research last night & found the answers I was looking for (not from this site). Will be sticking around though.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

if I may ask, what slingshots did you decide on


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

There are about 9 pages of hunting setup browsing here: 








Effective Hunting Setups


Rarely does a month go by that we do not have a new member asking for advice on an effective hunting setup for various game. Whilst most can find the answers to their questions by spending some time reading through the hunting forum, alas, most don't. I am starting this thread in an effort to...




www.slingshotforum.com




Stuff that works.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Brendie said:


> What is the best slingshot/catapult for hunting/protection?
> Looking at both flat & tube styles. I have a wrist slingshot but want a different style without the wrist part. You know them, they are the ones you hold with one finger on one side, thumb on the other with three fingers on the handle (catapults? pro-hunting?).
> Limited income, will be getting my hunting/fishing license in the next couple of weeks.
> UPDATE:
> Never mind. I found a couple I want to try.


You should learn to shoot well enough to hit the cap off of a gallon milk jug most of the time from 30-40 feet. This is going to take you some time to learn. By the time you have that down, you'll know the answers to the hunting question.


----------



## Brendie (Jul 1, 2021)

Tag said:


> if I may ask, what slingshots did you decide on


M6 Compact Slingshot for plinking. 
High Velocity Aluminum Slingshot for hunting.


----------



## Brendie (Jul 1, 2021)

SJAaz said:


> You should learn to shoot well enough to hit the cap off of a gallon milk jug most of the time from 30-40 feet. This is going to take you some time to learn. By the time you have that down, you'll know the answers to the hunting question.


Thanks for the advice. Good thing I have plenty of time, retired...


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Lots of good setups for hunting- many described on this site. If you're looking to a slingshot for protection, I have to wonder from what, as well as why you would decide on a slingshot. 🤨


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Any slingshot will work for hunting and defense. You just need to use the right ammo and band strength and practice for accuracy. You need head shot accuracy, for hunting, and that will determine shooting distance.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome to the group, these are a great group of people who can help in so many ways in our lives. The support and kinship is worth being here for.

I will just add one thing that I have learned overtime that is good to start off with. Using light ammo in the range of 5/16" or ¼" steel is a great ammo for plinking. Lighter bands or tubes, and you spend more time practicing and less time getting tired from pulling Heavy bands. Light ammo directly relates to your hunting ammo and set up as long as you have the same fork width on both slingshots.

Find a good comfortable frame that works for you put some very light bands on with some light ammo and spend your time getting very accurate that way. Once you can hit a golf ball size Target 8 out of 10 times from 30 ft you're about ready to start hunting. Until then just focus on your Technique and practice. 

Good luck with your new obsession and we are always here to answer questions.

Cheers


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Brendie said:


> M6 Compact Slingshot for plinking.
> High Velocity Aluminum Slingshot for hunting.


Just a heads up…if it says “high velocity” in the description it’s NOT. And anything aluminum (or steel for that matter) that’s under 80 to 100 dollars I would be very careful with. Because it’s gonna be casted with pot metal.


----------



## Brendie (Jul 1, 2021)

Island made said:


> Just a heads up…if it says “high velocity” in the description it’s NOT. And anything aluminum (or steel for that matter) that’s under 80 to 100 dollars I would be very careful with. Because it’s gonna be casted with pot metal.


Well, guess I will just be plinking. Fixed income. Low income. No hunting this year. Fishing it is.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Brendie said:


> Well, guess I will just be plinking. Fixed income. Low income. No hunting this year. Fishing it is.



There are many fully functional less expensive but still wonderful slingshot frames around. The excellent G10, steel, aluminum frames available from great makers (many on this forum) are fantastic, but there are also many good less expensive HDPE and polycarbonate frames around. And many people here make very fine natural frames from tree forks that are free except for the time to cut and work them plus whatever it takes to get a knife, a file or two, and some sand paper if you don't already have them. For cost, it is hard to beat rolls of latex that will give you a year's worth of bands for ~$12. It does require shelling out a few $ for a wheel cutter and mat, some good re-usable pouches, and some tying material. Going with tubes would be even less expensive since no cutter or mat required, and they still perform well even if a bit behind flat bands. Overall it is about the cheapest shooting hobby around, especially if you use a stop (towel, tarp, t-shirts, blanket, etc.) that makes the ammo used for target shooting almost infinitely reusable.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hope you didn’t take my reply the wrong way…there’s a lot of crap slingshots out there and A LOT of good ones. And I great slingshot that will be accurate as anything and dispatch game doesn’t have to cost anything. Only thing you have to buy is elastic and that’s cheap


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Brendie said:


> Well, guess I will just be plinking. Fixed income. Low income. No hunting this year. Fishing it is.


I may have missed it, but didn't see it if posted. You don't need an expensive frame to make a hunting slingshot. Find a suitable tree fork and put good rubber and pouch on it. If you don't have access to tree forks, buy af F-16 from Walmart, about $5.00 and put good rubber on it. 

As for defensive use, a slingshot is more likely to get you in serious trouble than to stop an attack. The average .22 Short round has a muzzle energy of 77 lb/ft. To see how much energy can be got from slingshots, check out Power Rangers. As you will see, getting anywhere close to .22 short power is a major achievement.









Power Rangers


Do you enjoy shooting heavy pull slingshots with lots of power? Like to bust things up? This is the Club for you. Here's how to become a Power Ranger. Find a bandset/ammo combination that will produce at least 180 feet (54.86 meters) per second or higher velocity and 15 lb/ft (20.4 joules)...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------

